# Prayer requested for my Mom



## groundhawg

Dear friends, 

Please keep my Mom and especially Daddy in your prayers.  After several days of slight improvement the past 36 hours have been very rough on Mom.  Meeting with the doctors this morning we were advised that there was really nothing else that they could do to treat Mom.  Dad and Mom had made plans years ago as to what they wanted to be done in such a circumstance.  Working with hospice we will be moving her from the hospital to home tomorrow morning and try to make her as comfortable as possible for ever how long the Lord lets her be with her.

I have few words to express my feelings.  After all I have known Mom all my life  and thoughts of dealing with this situation are confusing and painful.  Of course God has answered prayers before but if He wants her in Heaven where she will no longer be in pain or suffering I will try and not be selfish.  For more than 65 years Dad and Mom have been together and seeing the pain in Daddy’s eye as he watches her hurt is hard to bear.  That is the greatest reason that they both want her to be home where she can find some peace with friends and family near by.

Of course death is part of life and the passing of family, love ones, and parents is something many of you have dealt but that thought gives me little comfort.  What does make a different and brings me comfort is having our strong belief in the Lord and that He, our friends, and family will comfort us now and in the coming days and that is what will help us now and in the coming days.  Also I know that our Lord can and does still perform miracles and if it His will for Mom to get better I welcome that outcome.

Please remember Dad (James Thomas), Mom (Susie Thomas), my brother Ricky and the rest of our family in your prayers.

Thanks to each of you for your prayers and support.

Greg


----------



## creekrunner

Prayers for your mom and all of you.


----------



## pine floor

Praying for all.


----------



## Hilsman

Prayers sent


----------



## cramer

prayers sent


----------



## welderguy

Greg,
I'm praying for you and your family that you will be strengthened in the power of His might.
2 Cor.12:9 says "...my strength is made perfect in weakness."

Rom.8:38-39
 For I am persuaded, that neither death, nor life..
.. shall be able to separate us from the love of God, which is in Christ Jesus our Lord.

Isaiah 46:4
 And even to your old age I am he; and even to hoar hairs will I carry you: I have made, and I will bear; even I will carry, and will deliver you.


Psalm 139:8-10
8If I ascend up into heaven, thou art there: if I make my bed in he11, behold, thou art there.
9 If I take the wings of the morning, and dwell in the uttermost parts of the sea;
10 Even there shall thy hand lead me, and thy right hand shall hold me.

Psalm 121:1-4
 I will lift up mine eyes unto the hills, from whence cometh my help.
 My help cometh from the Lord, which made heaven and earth.
 He will not suffer thy foot to be moved: he that keepeth thee will not slumber.
 Behold, he that keepeth Israel shall neither slumber nor sleep.


Hold fast to His promises in these troubling times,for they are sure. He is the anchor for our soul in the storms of life.And,the winds and the waves still obey His voice.


----------



## groundhawg

Thanks to all.  Welderguy, great words, always if you look in the Bible you can find words to uplift, live by, learn from, and comfort.   That means a lot to me and my family.  On the way now to check on Dad and Mom.


----------



## georgia357

Prayers sent for your Mom, Dad and family.


----------



## Paymaster

Your Mom and all the rest of you as well, are in my Prayers.


----------



## speedcop

our prayers for your mom and dad, may God hold them in his hands


----------



## groundhawg

I posted this as a reply to a private message I received but want to share with each of you have kept Mom, Dad, and our family in your prayers.


Many thanks for your thoughts and prayers.  Since Mom has been home she is so much more comfortable, relaxed and happy to be close to friends and family.  Though weak and short of breathe she has been able to rest and is not in any pain.  In fact, Praise the Lord, she has gained some of the strength back that she had before going into the hospital.

We have never dealt with hospice before and they are doing a good job.  Dad was trying to do everything himself the first several days and we were as much worried about him as we were for Mom.  He has now realized that the nurses, family, and health care workers can care for Mom and is allowing us to help.  Just the past couple of days he has been eating and sleeping better and has also left the house to do some of his normal running around.  Going to the store, bank, post office, etc as he knows that Mom is in good hands and that she will be okay until he returns.

Of course none of us controls what the future will hold but we are trusting that God will continue to guide and comfort us.  I know he hears our prayer and those of you and lead us each day.

Wishing you are blessed as you have blessed others.

 Greg


----------



## doenightmare

Prayers sent for you and your family groundhawg.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

Greg,

I am sorry but I had missed this thread earlier.

Please know that my heartfelt Thoughts and Prayers are with all of your family members at this time.  We all realize that this is not an easy path to walk upon but we also realize that God is in control and we trust his will to be done.  I know firsthand what you are currently going through and it is very difficult BUT also knowing the pain and discomfort will ultimately be gone from our worldly loved one's bodies is also some comfort to all of us.  That and the fact that all of us who believe such as you will also be re-united with our loved ones again.


----------



## groundhawg

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Greg,
> 
> I am sorry but I had missed this thread earlier.
> 
> Please know that my heartfelt Thoughts and Prayers are with all of your family members at this time.  We all realize that this is not an easy path to walk upon but we also realize that God is in control and we trust his will to be done.  I know firsthand what you are currently going through and it is very difficult BUT also knowing the pain and discomfort will ultimately be gone from our worldly loved one's bodies is also some comfort to all of us.  That and the fact that all of us who believe such as you will also be re-united with our loved ones again.



Amen, Brother.  That sermon will preach any day.  Thanks.


----------



## roscoe54

Prayers Mom and Dad and family. I have been were you are at it not easy. Having God on your side will make it easier.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

sorry to hear about your Mom GH.  Prayers for the family, and may she remain pain free and at peace.


----------



## fredw

My prayers are added.


----------



## Core Lokt

Just now seeing this. you seem to be in the right spirit and close to the Good Lord. praying for mom and the family. As hard as it is hang in there and keep the connection with God open and active.


----------



## karen936

Prayers sent


----------



## KyDawg

Prayers for your family.


----------



## groundhawg

Thanks again to all who have relied to this thread, and others who have shared via a personal message and many who I feel have said a prayer or two but not placed a message here.  I have been reading this every day to see what has been shared and also to have my faith uplifted by reading and rereading the messages that have been placed here.  

Last Sunday (October 16th) Mom was really doing poorly and when we visited after church and I was not sure she would be with us much longer.  Well our God is still in charge and not to busy to hear and answer prayers.  We had special prayer for her Sunday morning and my wife and daughter “stood in” for Mom during a time of pray Sunday night and there has been a total and complete turn around in her condition.

Monday morning when my wife and I went to visit she had had a very good night’s rest and was stronger during the day.  She has been eating well all week, Wednesday she got out of bed for the first time in more than 30 days and with support from Dad and I took several steps.  Each day she has been stronger and stronger.  Praise the Lord!

Since she has been able to sit up and stand we rented a small, folding type wheelchair yesterday that is very supported of her and can be use through out the house and outside if needed.  Well when I went over this morning Mom shared that instead of sleeping in the hospital bed that she got into the wheelchair Dad took her to their bedroom and she slept in her own bed for the first time since September 10th.

With a huge grin on her face today Mom told be she had plenty strength and with Dad’s helping could easily get in and out of the wheelchair and bed.  I asked if she enjoyed sleeping in her bed, the answer was “Yes”.  I then asked if she had held Daddy’s hand last night and she replied; “Yes, and we cuddled for a long, long time.”  87 and 84 years old, married for over 65 years and still so very much in love. 

We realized that her heart and lungs are weak and only God knows and holds the future but we are all so very thankful and whether these are her last days or not that that she is able to share them to the fullest and without pain. 

Just so very thankful for each day we get to share and also thankful for each of your prayers, kind words and support.  “God is good all the time.  And all the time God is good!”


----------



## welderguy

Greg, I'm so happy for you and your family. What a great blessing!
I had to wipe away tears of joy when I read your post.That made my day.
He is truly a God who delights in mercy.(Micah 7:18)


----------



## carver

Prayers to you all


----------



## Agent

Praise be to God.  It's so easy to take our time together for granted.  I'll see my mama this evening and now, for some reason, I can't wait to get down there and hug her neck.


----------



## Core Lokt

Great news!! Continued prayers for your mom and the family.


----------



## groundhawg

Had to call 911 and Mom was transferred to the ER about 1PM today (10/10/16).  Has been admitted, is very weak and not breathing well.  I am home now for a quick bite to eat,  shower, change clothes and head back to stay with Dad.

Thanks for all prayers, well wishing, now, in the past and future.


----------



## Jeff C.

So sorry I missed this thread originally, sorry for the latest development also, GH.

Sending a prayer up now for comfort for Mom and your family.


----------



## JWarren

Sorry for this situation.

Prayer sent for Mom and family.


----------



## welderguy

Greg, 
Be strong in the Lord my brother.
This life is not all there is for God's people. It's a race, and we are all looking for that glorious finish line. Jesus is there cheering us on. He has already secured our victory.

I'm still praying.


----------



## groundhawg

Good evening.

I and my family thank you so much for all the prayers and kind words.  Though Thursday was trying and fearful with 911 calls, EMT’s, E.R. attendants helping Mom and then doctors telling us to prepare for the worse.  Well our Lord is still in control and for reasons known to him Mom is again better.  Late Thursday night with family in the hospital room gathered around Mom she regained consciousness.  Though alert she was weak and in and out of a troubled sleep Friday and Friday night while using a CPAP machine with oxygen.  Saturday her vital signs were good and the CPAP was removed.  Today (Sunday) she is stronger, has eaten a bit, and able to enjoy some juice, Boost drinks, and most of all visits and hugs from family and loved ones

 While Mom’s heart and lungs are very weak she may be allowed to return home by Tuesday.  Though the finale outcome is still not promising we are thankful to have each day and look forward to sharing the time we have making pleasant memories and loving each other.  Since none of us are insured tomorrow I hope that if you have someone you love and care for share today with them and let them know how much they mean to you.

Thanks again for your support and faith as we continue to witness the power of our Lord.


----------



## KyDawg

Good the hear that she is doing better Groundhog. Cherish every second you get with her. What I wouldn't give to sit down and have an hour conversation with my mom. Our prayers are with you and your mom.


----------



## groundhawg

Good evening.  I do not have the composer to share many thoughts right now so I will paste a couple of comments taken from Mom’s obituary.

Susie Viola (Griggs) Thomas, 81, beloved wife of James O. Thomas peacefully entered her heavenly home on Wednesday, November 16, 2016 after a courageous battle with several health issues.  She was a loving and caring Wife to her husband, Mother to her children, grandchildren, great-grandchildren, family and friends. She worked tirelessly her entire life to care for them and was a perfect example of a Proverbs 31 woman.

Thanks to all for your prayers.


----------



## Paymaster

I am so sorry Brother. You and your family and her friends are in my Prayers.


----------



## groundhawg

Thanks again so very much for each of your prayers, kind words and support.  You will never know, this side of Heaven, what it has meant to me and my family.  Mom was laid to rest this morning, though she has been with our Lord since Wednesday.  I hope to copy your remarks and share them with Daddy in a few days as I am sure they will bring him comfort, as they have to me.
Christian love to each of my Brothers and Sisters here.


----------

